# Heat Transfer on baby clothes



## kezira (Jan 13, 2007)

Would anyone know if heat transfer on garments could trigger skin reaction if touched on the face, in particular, sensitive skin or babys' skin? I know it sounds like a silly question, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

We've transfered thousands of vinyl, plastisol ink transfers, inkjet transfers, and patches onto onesies and toddler t-shirts and haven't had 1 comment on such a thing. I have two kids under the age of 2 and they wear some clothing I've decorated and they've never had any reactions. You're safe.


----------



## kezira (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I really want to transfer on to bibs as well, which gets wiped on to their faces. Have you transferred on to that/ or any thoughts on that?




Peanutz said:


> We've transfered thousands of vinyl, plastisol ink transfers, inkjet transfers, and patches onto onesies and toddler t-shirts and haven't had 1 comment on such a thing. I have two kids under the age of 2 and they wear some clothing I've decorated and they've never had any reactions. You're safe.


----------

